

IsoHunt Forced to Shut Down in the US - 32ftpersecond
http://torrentfreak.com/isohunt-forced-to-shut-down-in-the-u-s-100522/

======
sketerpot
I guess people will just have to use one of the many other BitTorrent search
sites with similar features and torrent coverage. This sucks for the IsoHunt
folks, but for the people actually sharing files, it's more of an
inconvenience than a crippling blow.

~~~
commieneko
Or just:

[http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-
www.cgi/http://isohunt.co...](http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-
www.cgi/http://isohunt.com)

And pretend that nothing happened...

------
csytan
This could be bad news for me since I've been one of the people involved in
working on the "lite" version of IsoHunt. At the same time though, I'm pretty
excited, since I could be coming into a lot of free time to work on my
startups.

For other people, may I recommend: <http://btjunkie.org>
<http://piratebay.org>

